# My wife's new Immortal Pro



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

I promised in another thread that I would post pics of my wife's new Immortal Pro. Here they are. So far it's stock except for the new Selle Italia Ladies Gel Flow seat, Nashbar pedals and Nashbar bottle cages. She will be getting my Ritchey DS Pro wheels from my Vent Noir as soon as my Immortal Force comes in to replace the Shimano WH-R500 wheels that are on it currently. It still needs to go to the shop for a quick once-over and to true the wheels, but initial impressions are extremely positive. I took it for a quick ride yesterday and it's sooooo smooth. Handling is great. Overall we are very pleased and I can't wait for my Force to arrive.:thumbsup: ---Craig

**Sorry for the poor the picture quality, had to use too much compression to get the file size down.


----------



## SM-Rider (May 2, 2007)

Very nice! Thanks for the pics. I look forward to seeing your Force.

johnny


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

groovy!

it is bright like my pearl white immortal. :thumbsup:


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

I am The Edge said:


> groovy!
> 
> it is bright like my pearl white immortal. :thumbsup:


I am really looking forward to my pearl white Immortal Force!:cornut: But, seeing this yellow the last couple days I am starting to feel a bit jealous. The yellow on her Pro is kick-a$$! I need my new bike!!! Come on Mike, get those delivered!!:mad2:


----------



## Oversane (Mar 31, 2007)

BD needs to do something about the yellow photo on their website because the yellow of your wife's bike looks much better than the yellow they have.

Translation: That sure looks nice.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Oversane said:


> BD needs to do something about the yellow photo on their website because the yellow of your wife's bike looks much better than the yellow they have.
> 
> Translation: That sure looks nice.


Thanks!

I would say the top photo is a fairly close representation of the actual color. It is very nice looking and I am quite impressed. Reminds me of a Corvette yellow. If the Force would have had that option, it would have been a very difficult decision for me between that and the pearl white. 

Here is the pic from BD's website for comparison.


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

I have a kid who has this thing for "yellow". Of course he also has a thing for the name of the bike. If this was called something from Lord of the Rings or Star Wars (for example there is a cross bike called the Legolas) he would be ALL over this ride. 

Congrats to the OP. Good to see a man taking care of the Mrs.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

vanjr said:


> Congrats to the OP. Good to see a man taking care of the Mrs.


Thanks! :blush2: It has taken two years of coaxing, but she is finally excited to join me out on the road. I always thought she would love it so I'm really happy she has taken to it so well. 

Originally, she only wanted me to buy her an inexpensive bike to start with, but I just couldn't see myself upgrading to a nice CF Immortal Force and then sticking her with anything less. She wasn't very happy with the price tag at first, but once she got her new ride, that opinion changed imediately.

Craig


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

vanjr said:


> Of course he also has a thing for the name of the bike. If this was called something from Lord of the Rings or Star Wars (for example there is a cross bike called the Legolas) he would be ALL over this ride.


Sounds like Rivendell bicycles are right up his alley! :thumbsup:

OH SNAP!

They really have one...I had no idea....http://www.rivbike.com/bikes/legolas


----------



## boris badenov (Jul 2, 2007)

i like it, its a nice bike but...how do you turn it off?:eek6:


----------

